# Arduity



## TILLERSFITTER (Dec 26, 2007)

Are there any veteran tanker men out there who can remember the ARDUITY I believe she was about in the Fifties and sixties and was owned by Everards.
Any news would be great thank you,


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

If you go to following website you will find all details

http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/list


----------



## TILLERSFITTER (Dec 26, 2007)

gdynia,thankyou very much I am constantly amazed at the amount of knowledge available on this website. A truely fantastic place.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

I think this is the photo of the vessel you are looking for on

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum/Old Ships A/index10.html


----------

